Ask HN: Do you have a mentor? How has s/he helped you? How did you find s/him? - superasn
======
Top19
1\. Mentors should be people much older than you. There generational
knowledge, much of which has been lost, is a value unmeasurable and you will
not find on the internet or in almost any book still in print. This also means
they are retired, their kids have gone to college, etc. and this they have
more time.

2\. If you work for a big large company that’s been around for a while, find
one of the old-timers. Someone who started in 1990 or earlier. What are the
fads they’ve seen? What trends have turned out to be pure intellectual
charlantry? Who really turned out to be a success?

3\. If you don’t, consider looking at something SCORE, a program with a good
reputation specifically set up for mentors.

4\. Being a mentor and having a mentee is such a deeply rewarding experience
you’re almost doing them a favor, at the very least the exchange is 50-50.
Keep this in mind.

------
atsaloli
I have a mentor. We met through a talk he gave at my church. He's got a lot of
altitude with me. Sometimes when I'm not sure I will talk to him and it helps
me to pick the course of action and to be sure about it. He also pushes me and
ask me questions that help me to confront areas of my life that I would
normally shy away from. We make a good team and I'm happy I found him. I help
others to pay it back.

He is older than me. In fact, he recently retired. This adds to the altitude.

Plus he is extremely knowledgeable and capable and an amazing public speaker.
And really fun too! One of the things I've learned from him it's how to enjoy
life more. Very valuable!

------
tiuPapa
Having a mentor seems like a nice idea. It would be awesome to discuss things
I am learning with someone more knowledgeable, but to be honest, hiring a
mentor seems like a bit too luxurious if you are on a tight budget.

------
desaiguddu
I had the same conversation with my co-founder.

We require a mentor who can help us maintain discipline & growth.

